

Show HN: yet another weekend project, Learning Curve - yiran

Dear HN, this is an app that helps its user organizing links, documentations, files, tutorials and other amazing resources one encounter online - by type and topics. It was built to solve a personal problem. Currently, it is browse only, I am the only user. If you like the little app, i would polish it more and make the thing open to all. :)
======
yiran
Here is the link: <http://learning-curve.appspot.com/>

